# Extended Warrantee



## coffenut (Mar 28, 2015)

I am purchasing a 2015 SV (picking up on Monday). The question I have is is the extended warrantee worth getting?


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

*Extended car warranties: An expensive gamble*

from a google search for your topic and added consumer report:

Extended car warranties: An expensive gamble. 

The majority of buyers never use the coverage.
to read MORE:

Consumer Reports: Extended Warranties for Cars - Consumer Reports


----------



## TheQuestionGuy (Apr 12, 2015)

Shut-Trip said:


> Extended car warranties: An expensive gamble.


Its just that....a gamble.
Glad we had it for my wife's car. 
Didn't really get my money's worth from it for my truck.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*I'm not getting one*



coffenut said:


> I am purchasing a 2015 SV (picking up on Monday). The question I have is is the extended warrantee worth getting?


Most places allow you several months before you have to decide on the warranty.
I did get one on my German car simply because all European cars are very expensive to repair and many have down the road issues. Purchased month before standard warranty expired. No cheaper to purchase any earlier.
Nissan? I'm confident in it so I do not plan to get an extended warranty.
However, if you get one, make sure it is honored at *ALL* Nissan dealerships (and not just because sales/finance guy says it is). Best would be a Nissan extended warranty.
Incidentally, Consumer Reports is very biased in many areas. Have been a subscriber for many years. They hate extended warranties.


----------



## TheQuestionGuy (Apr 12, 2015)

I would only get the Nissan Extended Warrant and not a 3rd party one. 

If you work for a major corporation some provide discounts. 

My previous company provided discounts on Apple products, Dell and HP Computers, Ford and Nissan. Years ago I haggled a better deal for my truck without it but used it for the Nissan Extended Warranty and it was close to 50% off the price. 

Unfortunately for vehicles the discount was only $1K or so off the MSRP.


----------

